
Medium: Software developers can survive the coming tech crash - HN-VIC
https://medium.com/@uptimevic/how-software-developers-can-survive-the-coming-tech-crash-796dd8dc5a7e
======
HN-VIC
OP/Author here. We have been working on INTUITION.DEV open source for almost a
year. First we started with a generator: SASS to css and Pug to html. Then we
added a WebAdmin editor so you can edit the pages/app. Then we added other
needed things.

Commercial low-code all use their own specific proprietary language that may
not work for SEO and may not cross-compile to mobile.

Is it ready for use? INTUITION.DEV has already been used and tested in a
commercial project that allows a market researcher to send and analyze
surveys—and, everything works!

But documentation is lacking and may not be as smooth as other early-stage
open source projects. At least you get the idea, and you can write a generator
and then add WebAdmin editor and you have a decent productivity tool.

I started working on INTUITION.DEV after I was convinced that low-code tools
in the hands of end users may make them more productive than a professional
developer using currently popular approaches.

Happy to answer questions.

------
DoyleJ
Being among the last of the University trained COBOL developers and having
made my career during the client server era and the internet age I can
personally attest to the complete accuracy of the author’s statements and I
agree with his forecasts. The business people we tech’s work for are all about
faster, cheaper and more effective systems that produce cost savings, revenue
and increased organizational effectiveness. Low code tools that abstract away
the complexities of the trade support these goals. I believe low code tool
expertise to be of ever increasing significance to the developer as are data
skills. AI or at least the ML component of it is completely dependent on good
data and your ability to wrangle it.

------
jmjava
The idea of quickly delivering a version 1 that customers can start to
customize is solid. Having something to iterate on is the first step.

------
Liza_B
I'm developing on INTUITION.DEV and it is very nice tool to use.

------
btoor
Its looking better everyday!

